# Crab St. Jacques



## AllenOK (Oct 31, 2005)

This sounds great!  The small size is perfect for just one or two dishes, using individual casserole dishes.

Crab St. Jacques
Yields:  6 servings

½ c butter or margarine, in all
2 T flour
½ t salt
1 c light cream
½# mushrooms, sliced
1 medium onion, minced
2 T parsley
8 oz - 1# frozen or fresh lump crabmeat
3 T sherry

	In a small saucepan, blend ¼ c melted butter with flour and salt. Stir in cream gradually. Cook, stirring constantly, over medium heat until thick and smooth. In another pan, sauté mushrooms, onion and parsley in the remaining butter. Add crabmeat and sherry and toss to mix. Add cream sauce and mix well. Spoon into shells or ramekins. Broil until bubbly.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 31, 2005)

This really sounds delicious! Thank you!


----------



## pdswife (Oct 31, 2005)

You're right.  It does sound good.
I have some friends that would really enjoy this.  Thanks!


----------

